# I need advice please



## taka (Apr 11, 2010)

I need help on the immigration process to Canada. My husband's occupation and mine are on the list of 38 that are needed in canada and i wanted to find out on the route to take so that we can migrate to Canada easier and quickly. My husband is a diesel mechanic and i'm in the hopsitality industry. Please assist


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey - my dad's an immigration consultant here and I know he gives away free advice all the time. If you'd like his contact information, send me a PM and I'll forward you his email address.

Otherwise, there's always the government website:
Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*Provincial Nominee Program*



taka said:


> I need help on the immigration process to Canada. My husband's occupation and mine are on the list of 38 that are needed in canada and i wanted to find out on the route to take so that we can migrate to Canada easier and quickly. My husband is a diesel mechanic and i'm in the hopsitality industry. Please assist


If you look at the CIC web site it will give you the options to come to Canada. We used the PNP (as above) as we got my husband over here on a 3 month ticket after visting, listing companies he could work for and then sending over CV/resumes to those companies and agenices. He was hired by a company shortly after coming here and they processed the PNP. 

Research into the area you want to work/live is the key. Then use the CIC web site to guide you for that particular province.
Hopes this helps.


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

MandyB said:


> If you look at the CIC web site it will give you the options to come to Canada. We used the PNP (as above) as we got my husband over here on a 3 month ticket after visting, listing companies he could work for and then sending over CV/resumes to those companies and agenices. He was hired by a company shortly after coming here and they processed the PNP.
> 
> Research into the area you want to work/live is the key. Then use the CIC web site to guide you for that particular province.
> Hopes this helps.


HI, I noticed the last thread said the PNP programme was their ticket to success. I was wondering.....since my husband and I are planning a trip over there in February 2011 in the hope that he will be offered a job do you think we have any hope. HE is a mechanic. He's not a diesel mechanic but has worked in all areas of mechanics so it wouldn't be a problem. How did you get a 3 month ticket? What is that? Any advice greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Hermione (Nov 11, 2010)

taka said:


> I need help on the immigration process to Canada. My husband's occupation and mine are on the list of 38 that are needed in canada and i wanted to find out on the route to take so that we can migrate to Canada easier and quickly. My husband is a diesel mechanic and i'm in the hopsitality industry. Please assist


I would suggest you contact Matthew Sell from CIP Immigration in Vancouver. We were in the same boat and he solved this for us quickly. He was great.


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

We booked a return flight for a three month period with the airline. The my hubby stayed in Edmonton going to the companies that had replied to his emails. We also contacted job agenices as well. If a company wants you badly enough they will process their half of the PNP documentation whilst you do yours. It takes about a year but much quicker than the normal process!!The option is to stay and wait for the documents or to go back to UK and wait there. It all depends on how the company wants to work it - a work visa is preferable as you can count your days here for your citizenship later on. 
Hopes this helps a bit.
MandyB


----------



## Shadowhunter (Nov 28, 2010)

I would love to move to Canada one day, I think the whole country is beautiful.
It is a lot like Tasmania in Australia, except I love the Snow at Christmas time


----------



## Hermione (Nov 11, 2010)

Shadowhunter said:


> I would love to move to Canada one day, I think the whole country is beautiful.
> It is a lot like Tasmania in Australia, except I love the Snow at Christmas time


That is too funny! I am from Sydney and I have been here 18 years. I HATE the snow and the cold, grey, LONG winters here and I cannot wait to head back down to the southern hem next year.

When I first came, I thought I would like it. The first couple of years were OK and then it went downhill. We have just had a dump of snow.

Different strokes for different folks eh?


----------



## Shadowhunter (Nov 28, 2010)

hehe its funny.
There is a house in Canada that we have been eyeing off for ages and to me it is already ours 
Its not just a house, its a lifestyle.

As I grow older I probably will prefer heat more than the cold but thats yet to see


----------



## shahadat73 (Nov 28, 2010)

*It is wise to study CIC website first*

I think you should go through the CIC.GC.CA to know better about your options before discussing with an immigration consultant. If you at least know something then you can have a better understanding with immigration consultant. I know some people they moved here by themselves and it is not difficult.


----------

